# when they were young - picture thread



## Mouse (Sep 16, 2009)

don't think we have one of these

post all those old and possibly embarassing pictures of you when you were a prepubecent punkass loser!


waaay back when:






16 years stupid:








(smoking cloves like a true budding punk kid)


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm....Sounds risky...but OK.

After looking at these...I realize, I have always been on the beach.

(...after posting), fuck, ALWAYS on the beach...all lines lead to the coast!!!


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh man


----------



## bote (Sep 18, 2009)

those are all so great, I can hardly believe it.




you guys are all aware of my hardcore nationalist roots, right?


----------



## drun_ken (Sep 18, 2009)

itll be a min gotta scan that shit.....and thats a different comp....


----------



## Mouse (Sep 18, 2009)

toxic*flood*brew said:


> oh man





call protective services!


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Sep 18, 2009)

Teenage punk rocker me.


----------



## ianfernite (Sep 18, 2009)

I used to be a huge tool.
I probably still am.





14.




15.




16.



The oldest picture here is only four years old. Haha.


----------



## hassysmacker (Sep 18, 2009)

ohhhhhh it was bad. i'm so thankful i...gave up!


----------



## drun_ken (Sep 19, 2009)

Mouse said:


> 16 years stupid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moe (Sep 20, 2009)

^^awesome pictures!!
XD
punk as fuck too!!!!haha


----------



## drun_ken (Sep 20, 2009)

8th grade....im on the far righthttp://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1209546768313_1518033808_552871_2814475_n.jpg
9th grade with my glorious cheese stache http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1209547048320_1518033808_552878_2696434_n.jpg


----------



## Rash L (Sep 21, 2009)

hehehe... I love this thread


----------



## Poe Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

Fuck.

I don't have any "young" pictures.

I don't think I was ever young, come to think of it. . .


Out of curiosity, do you guys ever look (or think) back to your real young days (say under 10) and ask: "What the fuck happened?"
I do.


BTW Mouse, that punk pic. . .I grew up in the 80s, you looked like most of the girls in my home town.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2009)

drun_ken;53093][QUOTE=Mouse said:


> 16 years stupid:
> http://www.geocities.com/incompletefailure/Im000131.jpg[img]http://squattheplanet.com/general-discussion/general-banter/general-discussion/general-banter/
> 
> more like 16 yrs sexy...i need ta find me a good ol fashion punk guuurrrrllll....damn it...just not 16....[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2009)

found this one also 

my 10th grade homecoming, 2002.

can you tell who the person was that greatly influenced my style? lol

me = ugly blue dress
my brother = red hawk



he was one of those creeper guys who kept ending up back at school dances well after he graduated.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2009)

lol

this was such a great day because I managed to catch the only fish of the day and make my boyfriend, his dad, and his grandfather very angry.


----------



## sprout (Sep 28, 2009)

It's great to be Eight





Fourteen





Messenger Hayday


----------



## mylon (Sep 28, 2009)

sporting the bowl cut. so many other good ones but i cant get to them - my sister had to send me these. wish i had some of my middle school punxx dayz


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Sep 30, 2009)

Awww, all of you folks are adorable!


----------



## Rash L (Sep 30, 2009)

1) Me and mom (baby)
2) 6 or 7 years old, Halloween
3) 16 years old, "Missing Persons" flier from when I ran away
4) 18 years old, Prom
5) 21 at the Che Cafe (middle, striped sox)

Now I have shared.


----------

